# Is tarantula keeping your main hobby?



## Minty (Sep 13, 2018)

While I'm aware there are people that have tarantulas purely for scientific and/or profitable purposes, the majority of us are in this hobby due to the simple pleasure of keeping tarantulas.

Just curious as to how many of us would regard it as our 'main' hobby. The definition of main hobby will invariably differ between users, but as a general rule, if it's the hobby you invest the most time in - through choice, not because it's time consuming - then I'd say it's your main hobby.

Personally, I'd say it's 3rd or 4th from my main hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 14, 2018)

I see them as pets, which are more like a pleasant, ongoing responsibility than a hobby to me.

Even if I considered having them around as a hobby, the answer to the question is no. Photography is my main hobby, even though I've had no time for it lately. Buying a house in a neighboring state and fixing it up before you move in is very time-consuming.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Teal (Sep 14, 2018)

Well now I want to know what your other hobbies are! Lol.

If I examine my day to day routine, I think I spend about equal time (meaning hours and hours lol) on my three main hobbies -  reading, working/training dogs, and observing/watering/feeding tarantulas.


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 14, 2018)

Probably the hobby I am currently putting the most time into, but not the one I'm putting the most money into, so I'm not really sure. I don't have a hobby I like more than another, they're all fairly different and I like different aspects of each ones, so I'm not sure I can really answer this question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 14, 2018)

surprise













Pine



__ cold blood
__ Jul 25, 2016
__ 5

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh yeah I almost forgot about fishing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 14, 2018)

cold blood said:


> surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my you fish?! I did not see that coming at all.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 14, 2018)

I have many things I like to do, but the focus on them shifts with my enjoying them. Today I feel like painting a Disney princess painting for my daughter, but it is also feeding day for the eight legged kids so my focus will be on them tonight. Yesterday I was researching activities I can offer the kids in the boyscouts, which is another 'hobby'. Tomorrow I am sanding a desk I found at the thrift store so I can paint it for my daughter. My hobbies aren't set...I enjoy a lot of things. I also second @Nicodemus in that my spiders are a constant, not so much a set apart hobby.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MikeyD (Sep 14, 2018)

My main hobby is horticulture, I grow many rare plants such as Nepenthes, Orchid species, Hoya species, and various Aroids.  I also garden outside and grow plants for sale, that has been my main interest for over 20 years.  I also have quite a few snakes in vivariums and that allows me to mix horticulture and reptile keeping. Arachnids are still pretty new to my life but have been very enjoyable so far.  I am just at the one year point now and have been slowly adding more species as I decide what I like and as I learn more about them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2018)

Not at all... I say as well that T's (and inverts in general) are my 5th or 6th 

But I completely agree with @Greasylake point of view about the different aspects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux (Sep 14, 2018)

Juggling my time between work, Ts and mobile games. Will do some hiking in the future.


----------



## ArachnoHazard (Sep 14, 2018)

Ball jointed dolls, drawing, reading, writing, and sewing (and as an extension, alternative fashion) are my actual hobbies. I tend to enjoy super creative hobbies. 

I see T’s more as pets than a hobby on its own. Sure, I could lose interest in them, but I would still have to put the effort in in finding them a new, good home, just like if I suddenly lost interest in my cat or rabbit. They can’t  just be ignored in a corner for months on end because I have another hobby taking up my time and attention. 

I have a closet full of alt. clothing I haven’t worn in almost a year that I plan on selling soon. Can’t really leave an animal to their own devices in a container for a year before I “get around” to selling them. 

So while there are definitely hobby aspects of T keeping for me, it mostly qualifies as the keeping of pets in my brain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 14, 2018)

Other than keeping crazy creatures I skateboard and fingerboard. The combination of all 3 keeps me sane.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2018)

I can understand people separating the keeping of pets from their definition of hobby, but I also keep parakeets and parrots, which is both keeping pets and a hobby to me. Same with my dog. I suppose it depends on how you view it.

@Teal My other hobbies include, but are not limited to, playing guitar, squash, football , other animals and reading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 14, 2018)

Tarantulas are what I invest into the most. But I play a ton of table tennis as well and couldn't imagine having to decide between the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 14, 2018)

mmcg said:


> I can understand people separating the keeping of pets from their definition of hobby, but I also keep parakeets and parrots, which is both keeping pets and a hobby to me. Same with my dog. I suppose it depends on how you view it.
> 
> @Teal My other hobbies include, but are not limited to, playing guitar, squash, football , other animals and reading.


I am finding this distinction between "pet keeping" and "hobby" quite curious, actually! Maybe because I only have one hobby that isn't animal-related (reading), and my life has always revolved around animals... raising livestock, horseback riding, keeping exotics, working with dogs, etc. I consider animals my hobbies and my lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2018)

Teal said:


> I am finding this distinction between "pet keeping" and "hobby" quite curious, actually! Maybe because I only have one hobby that isn't animal-related (reading), and my life has always revolved around animals... raising livestock, horseback riding, keeping exotics, working with dogs, etc. I consider animals my hobbies and my lifestyle.


I hold the same view as you.


----------



## fleetwoodmcc (Sep 14, 2018)

My primary hobby is basketball...everything except playing it.  Tarantulas are something that serve as a really welcome distraction when I get home from class.  I've gotten super into all the science and taxonomy behind it, I enjoy soaking up all the information I can about every genus, especially outside of the pet trade.  I'd say its become a major hobby for me over the past year+.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Sep 14, 2018)

I’d probably consider tarantula keeping my main hobby, but apart from that I play guitar and enjoy gardening/traveling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Sep 14, 2018)

I would say keeping tarantulas is the hobby I care most about. Keeping tarantulas has created another hobby which is my YouTube channel. It’s more for my enjoyment tbh than the subscribers. Ever since I was a kid I have loved filming and editing videos and making something (that I consider to be) interesting out of it. I also have a 55g fresh water aquarium with an assortment of fish and a few live plants. And I think the casino is more of a habit right now than an actual hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Sep 14, 2018)

They are one of my main hobbies but not the only one, especially when I consider Nyx my rescue cat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 14, 2018)

This was difficult one to answer. I do view tarantula keeping as my main hobby, but martial arts (2 styles) and church related responsibilities are right up there as well, I do have a garden filled with vegetables, fruit, and herbs, but that is not my main hobby as it is only seasonal. The other three hobbies are year round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 14, 2018)

I consider T keeping a part of my more broad interest in wildlife, which I would say ranks within the top three.  Other hobbies include history, firearms, and hiking (kind of part and parcel with the wildlife thing).  However, reading about all of the above takes up the most of my, albeit limited, spare time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hoops71 (Sep 14, 2018)

Have too many hobbies to list! Mainly travel, reading, arty stuff and keeping critters.


----------



## nburgmei (Sep 14, 2018)

I would say no. It's high up there, but I think it ranks below kayaking and hiking and somewhere along the same level as growing native wildflowers. It beats out fantasy football though (even though that sucks my life away during the season).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Sep 14, 2018)

After having kids a lot of my other hobbies have gone by the wayside. The tarantulas have taken center stage hobbywise because I can spend a lot of time on then if I want and minimal time on them if I have other stuff to do.

The only other hobby I refuse to give up is hunting.  Motorcycle got sold, guitars haven’t been played in ages and there is a lot of dust on the beer breeing equipment.  Kids get the majority of my attention now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Sep 14, 2018)

ArachnoHazard said:


> Ball jointed dolls, drawing, reading, writing, and sewing (and as an extension, alternative fashion) are my actual hobbies. I tend to enjoy super creative hobbies.
> 
> I see T’s more as pets than a hobby on its own. Sure, I could lose interest in them, but I would still have to put the effort in in finding them a new, good home, just like if I suddenly lost interest in my cat or rabbit. They can’t  just be ignored in a corner for months on end because I have another hobby taking up my time and attention.
> 
> ...


My parents aren’t fans of my Ts but I’m not going to lose interest in tarantula spiderlets just moving to having more old then new world worlds.
I consider movies a big hobby & tv . My legs hurt too bad to do any exercise wich I used to like to do.
As broke as I am I like my Ts and have enough enclosures for 100 Ts. Sadly half around half that.


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> After having kids a lot of my other hobbies have gone by the wayside. The tarantulas have taken center stage hobbywise because I can spend a lot of time on then if I want and minimal time on them if I have other stuff to do.
> 
> The only other hobby I refuse to give up is hunting.  Motorcycle got sold, guitars haven’t been played in ages and there is a lot of dust on the beer breeing equipment.  Kids get the majority of my attention now.


Bet you can't wait until they move out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Sep 14, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Bet you can't wait until they move out.


Naaa, enjoying it while I can.  A major stilulation to selling the bike was that I’m aloud to buy a new one whenever its time.  I’ll get back to it eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Naaa, enjoying it while I can.  A major stilulation to selling the bike was that I’m aloud to buy a new one whenever its time.  I’ll get back to it eventually.


Obtaining my motorbike licence is an ambition of mine.


----------



## Vinny2915 (Sep 14, 2018)

skateboarding always comes first, then arachnids, then photography

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 14, 2018)

When I get into something I tend to go all out and laser-focus on that thing (keeping inverts) - to the point where I'm slightly embarrassed by how many T's I have. Especially since I've seen where people have called others with a lot of T's "stamp collectors", I but I don't personally see a  problem as they don't really take that much time to take care of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 16, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Obtaining my motorbike licence is an ambition of mine.


DO IT!  You’ll never look back.


----------



## Theneil (Sep 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> When I get into something I tend to go all out and laser-focus on that thing (keeping inverts) - to the point where I'm slightly embarrassed by how many T's I have. Especially since I've seen where people have called others with a lot of T's "stamp collectors", I but I don't personally see a  problem as they don't really take that much time to take care of.


i am the same.  I can only handle one thing at a time or stuff gets half-arsed (at best) and then i wouldn't be able to enjoy it anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## checkmate (Sep 16, 2018)

I work a lot of hours and my commute is about 1 hr each way so I don't have as much free time as I used to.
#1 - Reading - I read on my breaks, during my lunch, on the elliptical, and for about an hour before I go to bed.
#2 - Tarantulas/Spiders - they have their own room now so I don't see them as much anymore but I take my time feeding/watering them to maximize the time I do see them
#3 - Chess, but I've been neglecting this lately due to work. Would love to play OTB more but have settled on online chess


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 16, 2018)

I said no, because my main hobby is gaming.  The Ts are pets to us.  We name um all.  And goofy name's, too!  A avic is Leela from Futurama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razzledazzy (Sep 17, 2018)

Tbh, I see my tarantulas more as pets than hobbies as well. My hobbies are silversmithing, jewelry making, playing D&D, writing, and making art.... I suppose video games as well, but I think that falls under 'favored entertainment', like reading and watching TV isn't really a hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Sep 17, 2018)

I think I don't mind calling invert-keeping  a hobby because they lack the complex brains to connect with me, so interacting with them is not a bonding experience between me and the animal. That doesn't mean I don't care for them properly or keep them in the best conditions I can, but the fact that I don't have to spend extra time on them for the sake of bonding with them or giving them the social interaction they need creates a distinction for me. However, I do call them pets when asked about them, so I don't really know what to consider it at this point.

Onto the main question: I don't exclusively consider tarantula keeping as my main hobby. Invert keeping would be the top for me. I don't exclusively keep tarantulas, and what is my absolute main focus often depends on the season. Tarantulas may be a constant, but they are among my lowest maintenance animals, so they're not always prioritized over other inverts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 17, 2018)

@mmcg, I want to send kudos for this thread, as it has been the catalyst for some personal introspection and clarification.  Initially, I presented what I perceived to be several interests, when in fact I can lump most of them together as collectively being a part of my main hobby of being an amateur naturalist, of which keeping T’s is merely a part.  So, yeah, it is my main hobby.  Consequently, if I had the option to change my vote to yes, I would, and I believe that would move the results of your poll to about 50/50 given current results.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina (Sep 17, 2018)

Well, there's my tarantulas and then there's my cats that take up a lot of time and seasonally my garden/plant collection. And at the weekends I spend a quite a bit of time dragging hay around for my friends horses... my main hobby are animals, pure and simple, and some plants thrown in for good measure. If there's some time left over I may do some painting, or even knitting , usually late at night, although that's more for winter when the garden doesn't need much care.

Reactions: Like 3 | Beer 1


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 17, 2018)

I only have one T so I would say I can't really call it hobby but I enjoy it and am still hoping to get more someday. I would say inverts in general is one of my main hobbies at this point though. My other hobbies include gardening, my other animals (as well as events that accompany them), a little amateur photography, and some programming (I especially love working with databases).


----------



## louise f (Sep 17, 2018)

Ok i might as well break the news sooner than later guys/girls. I actually dont keep spiders anymore, Yes i know i said i would keep them until i was gone. But because of a hard period of my life i had to deal with i could not get myself together so i had to do it, i want the animals the best.. Some of you already know what happend....The most terrible that could happen. 
 So a very good friend of mine she bought them all. And i know she is the best with them… But now almost a year after my bad period. I must admit i miss them and i miss having them around me. I had like the whole living room infested with those beauties. <3 <3 I am strongly considering starting up again. 

My other hobbies is photographing, baking, creativity with my son.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sad 2 | Love 4


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 17, 2018)

louise f said:


> Ok i might as well break the news sooner than later guys/girls. I actually dont keep spiders anymore, Yes i know i said i would keep them until i was gone. But because of a hard period of my life i had to deal with i could not get myself together so i had to do it, i want the animals the best.. Some of you already know what happend....The most terrible that could happen.
> So a very good friend of mine she bought them all. And i know she is the best with them… But now almost a year after my bad period. I must admit i miss them and i miss having them around me. I had like the whole living room infested with those beauties. <3 <3 I am strongly considering starting up again.
> 
> My other hobbies is photographing, baking, creativity with my son.


Its never too late to get back on the horse. I hope you are doing better Louise, and that you will stick around. You have always been such a friendly, positive person...its sad that often the worst things happen the kindest people, life can be cold and unfair. 

As for myself, tarantula keeping is definitely my main hobby, and I think its time consuming enough already. With my free time, I enjoy being outdoors and spending quality time with my friends, hiking, fishing, football you name it.

Late night bond fires with some good company and a few beers never gets old as well. When I can, the boys and I like to rent out a cottage out north and go haywire for the weekend lol.  

Its important to decompress once in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 17, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> When I can, the boys and I like to rent out a cottage out north and go haywire for the weekend lol.


That's an amazing idea for an Horror/Sexploitation Indie movie, the ones of back then, those ones viewed by four people into an old, full of smoke theater and nowadays considered 'cult' movies.

Title: The spiders collector Nightstalker VS the Laval/Quebec grumpy bigoted WWII Zombie woodcutter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 17, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Its never too late to get back on the horse. I hope you are doing better Louise, and that you will stick around. You have always been such a friendly, positive person...its sad that often the worst things happen the kindest people, life can be cold and unfair.
> 
> As for myself, tarantula keeping is definitely my main hobby, and I think its time consuming enough already. With my free time, I enjoy being outdoors and spending quality time with my friends, hiking, fishing, football you name it.
> 
> ...


Aww you are the sweetest. <3 <3 I`m good again. Yes life can knock you down in a second. I will get back on the horse again. <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 17, 2018)

@Chris LXXIX if you haven't you need to watch the movie "13 Tzameti." Its perfect for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 17, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> @Chris LXXIX if you haven't you need to watch the movie "13 Tzameti." Its perfect for you.


Nope, I will but is avant-garde enough?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> That's an amazing idea for an Horror/Sexploitation Indie movie, the ones of back then, those ones viewed by four people into an old, full of smoke theater and nowadays considered 'cult' movies.
> 
> Title: The spiders collector Nightstalker VS the Laval/Quebec grumpy bigoted WWII Zombie woodcutter!


Oh Chris, always with the lovely movie ideas! In all seriousness, I pity the man who tries to pull that one off.  Wont go the way you usually see it in the movies. 

In the past something similar happened, some unsavory individuals showed up at my buddy's party and were causing trouble...of course they didn't want to leave. On top of it, his parents were gone for the week and he had orchestrated the whole thing in secret(I know how typical) and we just trashed his place fighting them off...was really bad. The walls looked like a Jackson Polloch painting...you can guess the color. Cops didn't give us any grief since we were minors at the time, and one of the dudes tried to shank me, came damn near close too...good times lol. 

I can recall throwing him through a Christmas tree and out the window...and that's after breaking his nose. Oh the holiday season, always bring out the best in us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 17, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Oh Chris, always with the lovely movie ideas!


Of course, I'm Italian: we did the best and epic genuine horror/banned/perverted movies 



Nightstalker47 said:


> and one of the dudes tried to shank me, came damn near close


Was by chance fellow Canadian Skallagrim trying to hit you with a sword pommel?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nope, I will but is avant-garde enough?


Oh Chris, it's even in black and white, AND French!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course, I'm Italian: we did the best and epic genuine horror/banned/perverted movies
> 
> 
> 
> Was by chance fellow Canadian Skallagrim trying to hit you with a sword pommel?


Nope, went straight for the biggest kitchen knife he could find lol...and then assumed to hold everyone at the party ransom. I was not impressed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 17, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Oh Chris, it's even in black and white, AND French!


You are a very intelligent guy, ain't joking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course, I'm Italian: we did the best and epic genuine horror/banned/perverted movies
> 
> 
> 
> Was by chance fellow Canadian Skallagrim trying to hit you with a sword pommel?


C’mon Chris!  You didn’t mention spaghetti westerns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Condog4 (Sep 17, 2018)

Tarantulas and other inverts keeping is probably my main hobby.  I also play computer games, keep houseplants.


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 17, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> C’mon Chris!  You didn’t mention spaghetti westerns.


The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly is my ringtone.



FrDoc said:


> C’mon Chris! You didn’t mention spaghetti westerns.





WildSpider said:


> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly is my ringtone.


I got some good laughs before when it went off at juuust the right moment...in church, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky (Sep 18, 2018)

My main hobby is randomly coming across something obscure/interesting on the internet, getting super into it for like a month or two, then finding something else and repeating the process.
But honestly, I don't think I have one main hobby since my interests shift constantly. However there are a few that come back to me on a regular basis, such as Lego, Gundam models, drawing, collecting things(fossils, historical objects, etc.), various instruments that I can't play well, and general interest in animals(especially ones most people don't know much about)
P.S. These hobbies totally don't drain your bank account like a money vampire! (especially the combination of Lego and invert keeping)


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 18, 2018)

Stormsky said:


> My main hobby is randomly coming across something obscure/interesting on the internet, getting super into it for like a month or two, then finding something else and repeating the process.
> But honestly, I don't think I have one main hobby since my interests shift constantly. However there are a few that come back to me on a regular basis, such as Lego, Gundam models, drawing, collecting things(fossils, historical objects, etc.), various instruments that I can't play well, and general interest in animals(especially ones most people don't know much about)
> P.S. These hobbies totally don't drain your bank account like a money vampire! (especially the combination of Lego and invert keeping)


Lol, I'm the same way. I move really quickly between interests (sometimes even in just days). That's one of the reason the invert hobby has surprised me. It's been well over a year (not including the time when I was little) and I have not lost interest at all. In fact, it's only been growing I feel. One reason I believe this is the case is because there are so many different kinds of inverts, many with unique super powers. The spider world alone is amazing with its variety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 18, 2018)

louise f said:


> Ok i might as well break the news sooner than later guys/girls. I actually dont keep spiders anymore, Yes i know i said i would keep them until i was gone. But because of a hard period of my life i had to deal with i could not get myself together so i had to do it, i want the animals the best.. Some of you already know what happend....The most terrible that could happen.
> So a very good friend of mine she bought them all. And i know she is the best with them… But now almost a year after my bad period. I must admit i miss them and i miss having them around me. I had like the whole living room infested with those beauties. <3 <3 I am strongly considering starting up again.
> 
> My other hobbies is photographing, baking, creativity with my son.


I'm really sorry you had such a hard time friend. It is very good to have you back on Ab!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jezzy607 (Sep 18, 2018)

My tarantula hobby is on par with my gardening hobby, especially now that I live in a mild winter climate.


----------



## louise f (Sep 18, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I'm really sorry you had such a hard time friend. It is very good to have you back on Ab!


Thank you dear friend. <3 Very nice to be here. AB is my other family <3  And i missed you all <3

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## InvertAddiction (Sep 18, 2018)

Inverts are definitely my hobby, I think to the point everyone I work with knows my love for them lol.  I had a friend go on vacation to Branson, Missouri and I guess there was a zoo or something but they had tarantulas and she said the first thing she told her husband was "my coworker would love this, she loves insects."  haha.  Maybe just an avid animal lover?  I mean, aside from my inverts, I have my 2 cats and my leopard gecko.... Pretty sure I'd have an exotic zoo if I could get away with it lol.  

Other than animals, I'm a big console gamer when I'm not sleeping, cleaning, or working.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Garth Vader (Sep 18, 2018)

No.  I have a lot of other hobbies like gardening, reading, quilting, cooking, meditation, tracking alien spaceships, and yoga.  Okay, I made one of those up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MintyWood826 (Sep 18, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> No.  I have a lot of other hobbies like gardening, reading, quilting, cooking, meditation, tracking alien spaceships, and yoga.  Okay, I made one of those up.


Let me guess...gardening. 

No, polymer claying, reading (if you consider that a hobby), and plants are more main hobbies than tarantulas. I'd also say fountain pens if I had more than two...

I think eventually tarantulas will be my main hobby, but not at this point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djv44spider (Sep 18, 2018)

I would say it is my current main hobby as I am just starting out. Football is another huge part of my family. But currently Ts take up most of my free time.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 18, 2018)

Inverts are my principal "hobby", with centipedes being the type I predominantly keep - I only own one tarantula at the moment. 

My other hobbies include drawing, cross-country running, and bushwalking (when I can make it out).


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Sep 18, 2018)

Interesting question

I would have to say no it’s not my main hobby. I love playing piano and board games. However I can not imagine not having a tarantula now. One of the reasons I don’t want to move back to New Zealand


----------



## cold blood (Sep 18, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> No.  I have a lot of other hobbies like gardening, reading, quilting, cooking, meditation, tracking alien spaceships, and yoga.  Okay, I made one of those up.


haha...yeah...obviously you dont make quilts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't currently keep any tarantula species, I have a pair of scolopendra polymorpha, a scolopendra gigantea white legs, and a scolopendra heros arizonensis mandrean banded. And this really strange female glow worm that I'm fascinated by at the moment. I see myself getting some more tarantulas in the near future if I don't keep buying more pedes first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 19, 2018)

REEFSPIDER said:


> And this really strange female glow worm that I'm fascinated by at the moment.


I've been interested in these since I saw the below video. Did you get her online? 

Go lights off, full screen, and enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Sep 21, 2018)

Building their homes is the hobby part for me, owning them doesn't feel like a hobby as they're pets to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 24, 2018)

Now i will have to get back with the 8 legged loved ones <3

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2018)

I wouldn't say they're my main hobby. I'm really big into herps, and I go herping whenever I can (some of my other hobbies include growing hot peppers, backpacking/camping/outdoors stuff, etc.).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Sep 25, 2018)

Keeping tarantulas is really cool and everything but hunting is alot more fun and exciting than keeping tarantulas, especially when waterfowl season finally rolls around. Dirt bikes are also fun but talk about expensive. I love my tarantulas but I love hunting and my dirt bike more.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 25, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> Keeping tarantulas is really cool and everything but hunting is alot more fun and exciting than keeping tarantulas, especially when waterfowl season finally rolls around. Dirt bikes are also fun but talk about expensive. I love my tarantulas but I love hunting and my dirt bike more.


Bravo 

The U.S needs more mans like you. The world needs more mans like you.

Do you like to hunt using spears as well?


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Do you like to hunt using spears as well?


Have you ever heard of gigging? I don't know all the ways it can be used but the few times I've gone we were gigging for flounder, and it's basically where you shuffle your feet around the sand hoping to scare a flounder up and then stab it with a spear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 25, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Have you ever heard of gigging? I don't know all the ways it can be used but the few times I've gone we were gigging for flounder, and it's basically where you shuffle your feet around the sand hoping to scare a flounder up and then stab it with a spear.


Ah ah, yes 

But I was talking about hunting down something bigger, like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> Keeping tarantulas is really cool and everything but hunting is alot more fun and exciting than keeping tarantulas, especially when waterfowl season finally rolls around. Dirt bikes are also fun but talk about expensive. I love my tarantulas but I love hunting and my dirt bike more.


Being a hunter is a lifestyle, not a hobby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 25, 2018)

Teal said:


> Being a hunter is a lifestyle, not a hobby


Excellent pic! I love the martial aesthetic of your dog, with the prey in the mouth... pure art


----------



## 0311usmc (Sep 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Bravo
> 
> The U.S needs more mans like you. The world needs more mans like you.
> 
> Do you like to hunt using spears as well?


Have not used a spear yet. Like my shotguns and long guns too much to put down and grab a spear, lol.



Teal said:


> Being a hunter is a lifestyle, not a hobby


Is my dirt bike a hobby? Did I at least get that one correct?


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 25, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> Keeping tarantulas is really cool and everything but hunting is alot more fun and exciting than keeping tarantulas, especially when waterfowl season finally rolls around. Dirt bikes are also fun but talk about expensive. I love my tarantulas but I love hunting and my dirt bike more.


Rabbit sausage is really good. Was able to help make it once.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Bravo
> 
> The U.S needs more mans like you. The world needs more mans like you.
> 
> Do you like to hunt using spears as well?


One acquaintance of mine went hunting for wild boar with spears before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't really see it as a hobby, but it's the only thing I really do outside of work nowadays, so I guess it counts. They make me happy. I would like to make my life all about tarantulas, even if I'll be starting somewhat late, I think it will be super worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HugsTaco (Sep 25, 2018)

Not really my main hobby, but if it keeps growing at the pace it is, then it will be shortly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Sep 25, 2018)

Imagine that...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Sep 26, 2018)

CyclingSam said:


> Imagine that...
> View attachment 287659
> View attachment 287660
> View attachment 287661


Would have never guessed.

I would say mountain biking is also my primary hobby.


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 26, 2018)

Porn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Excellent pic! I love the martial aesthetic of your dog, with the prey in the mouth... pure art


Thank you! I wish I had been a better editor back then, or at least saved the original file so I could re-edit it later on... it is one of my absolute favourite photos of him.



0311usmc said:


> Is my dirt bike a hobby? Did I at least get that one correct?


LOL yeah, I'll give ya that one


----------



## 0311usmc (Sep 26, 2018)

Teal said:


> Thank you! I wish I had been a better editor back then, or at least saved the original file so I could re-edit it later on... it is one of my absolute favourite photos of him.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah, I'll give ya that one


Hey thanks man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Sep 26, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> Would have never guessed.
> 
> I would say mountain biking is also my primary hobby.


Sweet! Super jealous of your trails up there, but I can't complaint about Utah ether.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 27, 2018)

My main hobbies are Amateur Radio (my call sign is W8MLD) and bow hunting deer, which opens this weekend.  I have incorporated the Ts into my Amateur radio by having my B hamorii sling on my desktop near my radio mic.


----------



## Zaire (Oct 9, 2018)

Not my main hobby (yet). I am really into heavily planted aquariums, with nano fish and shrimp and snails.  I also sometimes play guitar (horribly) and read a whole lot. 

We're my living situation different, I would also have snakes. One day I will have my carpet pythons again. And maybe a savu. And a spotted. And a woma. And a Baird's ratsnake - I don't usually care much for coloubrids but they are gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sykomp (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh, this has been an interestin thread to read! Fun to see how different hobbies everyone here has, yet share the passion towards tarantula keeping.

I also don't really consider T's a hobby on it's own, more like it's just a part of my pet-keeping in general, which on the other hand _is_ a hobby and a pretty wholesome lifestyle. I like many types of animals and also keep them, as much as my time and living space allows. 
Right now I have for example a dog (large, active dog so most of my time goes with her), snake, my T's of course, and a rabbit, but I've been waiting for the last five years the perfect time to finally get a parrot. Though next I'll probably get a hamster, since my rabbit is very old and after his death I know I will miss having a smaller non-flying pet that requires regular cleaning after, but on the other hand want to have space left for birdkeeping... Yeah. 
I love almost all animals and use also insane amounts of time researching about them, how to train them, and how to arrange the best possible living conditions. I'm very passionate about my pets!

Apart from animals and pet-keeping, I'd say my most important hobby is world building, role playing, books, writing and other fantasy stuff combined. I have many other hobbies too, but out of them pets and fantasy stuff are definitely the biggest parts of my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragondrool (Oct 9, 2018)

mmcg said:


> While I'm aware there are people that have tarantulas purely for scientific and/or profitable purposes, the majority of us are in this hobby due to the simple pleasure of keeping tarantulas.
> 
> Just curious as to how many of us would regard it as our 'main' hobby. The definition of main hobby will invariably differ between users, but as a general rule, if it's the hobby you invest the most time in - through choice, not because it's time consuming - then I'd say it's your main hobby.
> 
> Personally, I'd say it's 3rd or 4th from my main hobby.


Art is my main hobby. If I'm not drawing I'm taking care of my pets. If I'm not doing that I
m doing taxidermy. I also have a lot of collections

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 10, 2018)

While I spend more time dealing with my roaches than my spiders, the roaches are more of a job than a hobby. So yes, tarantula keeping is my main hobby. The next closest thing would be shooting, but that's a distant second in terms of both passion and time spent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ohnono (Oct 10, 2018)

Interesting thread! It's cool to see how many of us like same things..



HugsTaco said:


> Not really my main hobby, but if it keeps growing at the pace it is, then it will be shortly!


lol, same here. But for the time being I kinda juggle between writing, painting, sculpting, bellydancing, hiking, biking, flying and taking care of all my aquariums, plants and tarantulas. Ts are new, everything else I've been doing for decades... I even sleep sometimes!


----------



## bean man (Oct 22, 2018)

other than keeping spiders, I keep scorpions, beetle larvae and caterpillars right now.
I've kept lizards, a tortoise, tadpoles, mantises (which died a week ago, rip), and some fish.
My oldest hobbies are collecting bugs, which I kill and put their exoskeleton in my collection, stones, crystals, old coins and seashells. and drawing stuff.
I dunno if playing video games are considered a hobby?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 1, 2018)

I only have one T so it's definitely not my main hobby. I collect vinyl records, that's my main game. Can't even begin to tell you the hundreds upon possible thousands of dollars I've spent on albums. Lots of obscure stuff that costs me a pretty penny, but looks wonderful in my collection!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Luka98 (Dec 1, 2018)

Rigor Mortis said:


> I collect vinyl records


I used to be a collector when i was younger. The last record i got was a British edition "Who are you" by The Who, dream record of mine because i love Keith Moon and it was his last one, somebody stole it when my parents were playing it at a house party and i lost the will to collect them ever since. Kinda miss it now


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Dec 1, 2018)

It's not my only hobby. I'm also into Linux and computers but due to the needs of living things, it takes up a fair amount of time.

Still, rehabbing my ex feral cat Nyx, aka the nipster, is probably my number one thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sommers (Dec 1, 2018)

Beekeepings tied with tarantulas

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Zevil (Dec 2, 2018)

I keep various animals as well. I love gaming, watching anime and reading too.


----------



## Minty (Dec 2, 2018)

Sommers said:


> *Beekeepings* tied with tarantulas


I'm guessing you do that for a buzz?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 2, 2018)

Going out with friends or attend massive parties is not a very popular hobby on the boards... It's not mine either 
Just an observation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Newt83 (Dec 2, 2018)

Tarantula keeping isn’t my main hobby but it’s in the top 5. I also enjoy long range shooting, fishing, hunting and horseback riding. I would agree with others that hunting and fishing are a way of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarField000 (Dec 3, 2018)

I love animals en general ... I have and had many animals.
When starting with reptiles I started with snakes and those I still like best.
I have more snakes then spiders ....... (46 snakes vs 15 spiders) ....
Other hobbies are Golf and Tabletennis ....


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 3, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> I used to be a collector when i was younger. The last record i got was a British edition "Who are you" by The Who, dream record of mine because i love Keith Moon and it was his last one, somebody stole it when my parents were playing it at a house party and i lost the will to collect them ever since. Kinda miss it now


I definitely need a UK copy of that. I get the American ones first since they're easy for me to get my hands on and then work my way across the pond. Sorry to hear someone swiped your copy though, I'd have someone's hide for doing that! And I'm pretty fond of Keith Moon too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN (Dec 3, 2018)

My horse activities are my main hobby, but I’m also working on writing an LGBT fantasy/sci-fi novel and I’m pretty serious with piano playing, too. I also enjoy painting, crocheting and knitting. I guess I have a lot of hobbies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## InvertAddiction (Dec 3, 2018)

Update to this, How things are currently going in my life, I don't think I'm gonna be able to be in the hobby anymore.  I'm actually getting ready to offer one of my friends the remainder of what I have for free.  Sometimes life kicks you when you're down to the point you're ready to throw in the towel.  Unfortunately,  I'm on the ground throwing in said towel.  Maybe one day I will get back into spider keeping, I just physically can't right now.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 4, 2018)

InvertAddiction said:


> Update to this, How things are currently going in my life, I don't think I'm gonna be able to be in the hobby anymore.  I'm actually getting ready to offer one of my friends the remainder of what I have for free.  Sometimes life kicks you when you're down to the point you're ready to throw in the towel.  Unfortunately,  I'm on the ground throwing in said towel.  Maybe one day I will get back into spider keeping, I just physically can't right now.


Sorry to hear that 
Hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## Sommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Minty said:


> I'm guessing you do that for a buzz?


Lol! I'll admit, it is a bit of a rush when one gets inside the veil/ beesuit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 27, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> I’m also working on writing an LGBT fantasy/sci-fi novel


#interested

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Phia (May 27, 2019)

I'd say my main hobbies are tarantulas, planted aquariums, writing, and way too many video games. Multiplayer games. I love them. I'm not what I would consider an AVID GAMER. I mostly use a PS4 after all. But I've been known to sink 50-500 hours on certain games. I'm pretty sure if I was a real GAMER I wouldn't have a soul

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## korlash091 (May 27, 2019)

Phia said:


> I'd say my main hobbies are tarantulas, planted aquariums, writing, and way too many video games. Multiplayer games. I love them. I'm not what I would consider an AVID GAMER. I mostly use a PS4 after all. But I've been known to sink 50-500 hours on certain games. I'm pretty sure if I was a real GAMER I wouldn't have a soul


Does this mean i have no soul?


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 27, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Does this mean i have no soul?
> View attachment 309884


I work in a game & record store. We have customers tell us all the time  how much time they've spent playing certain games and trust me, that's not totally out of the ordinary.
"Time enjoyed wasting wasn't wasted"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## korlash091 (May 27, 2019)

velvetunderground said:


> I work in a game & record store. We have customers tell us all the time  howmuch time they've spent playing certain games and trust me, that's not totally out of the ordinary.
> "Time enjoyed wasting wasn't wasted"


yeah i certainly enjoy "wasting" my time gaming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## EtienneN (May 27, 2019)

For games I enjoy Civ 6 and I also still play WoW.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DancingHare (May 27, 2019)

I've always been interested in pets and animals, I guess I would count that as a top 5 hobby. I am new to tarantulas but have always had an interest in birds and reptiles, as well as more traditional p ets. But I also love to write, play video games, sew (I design and make my own plush), and draw.

Edit - Saw the above person mention WoW, I am not currently playing but I had a druid for 13 years, so my character is almost like my kid, haha. I mostly play single player RPGs these days, though I do enjoy SWTOR and LoTRO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phia (May 27, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Does this mean i have no soul?
> View attachment 309884


omgggg NAH 
DOTA is like League of Legends, right? Or Heroes of the Storm?? That stuff can be rough community wise!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korlash091 (May 28, 2019)

Phia said:


> omgggg NAH
> DOTA is like League of Legends, right? Or Heroes of the Storm?? That stuff can be rough community wise!!


Yeah all 3 games are similar, DOTA being the more complex one. And yes community really can be a big poop hole some times.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## laservet (May 28, 2019)

Astronomy and macro photography.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jonikniemi (May 29, 2019)

Bodybuiding and powerlifting. I own a boat so fishing. I paint warhammers time to time.
I build handcarved loghouses for living( my company, family business)
I collect hot toys figures the Marvel ones.
I also try to spend as much as I can with my wife, babyboy and our dog.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (May 29, 2019)

jonikniemi said:


> Bodybuiding and powerlifting. I own a boat so fishing. I paint warhammers time to time.
> I build handcarved loghouses for living( my company, family business)
> I collect hot toys figures the Marvel ones.
> I also try to spend as much as I can with my wife, babyboy and our dog.


There seems to be a fair number of weightlifters/tarantula keepers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jonikniemi (May 29, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> There seems to be a fair number of weightlifters/tarantula keepers.


Yeah I kinda see your point. I dont talk about my spiderhobby to anyone tho. Its not a coolfactor for me. I really do enjoy them as they are not as an "I am so badass to own them".

I have allways been the one jumping in the little ponds and trying to find some animals. I live in Finland so slimpickings... but I tryed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 29, 2019)

jonikniemi said:


> I paint warhammers time to time.


Do you have the Cold Steel one?


----------



## ColletteTZ (May 29, 2019)

Bikes, gaming, or drawing 



korlash091 said:


> Does this mean i have no soul?
> View attachment 309884


Omg yes another dota player!!!



Current view

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 29, 2019)

Fishkeeping/breeding, fishing(especially micro fishing), playing cello, origami, and reading scientific textbooks about insects. My primary focus as of now is to try and get some apistogramma cacautoides to spwn but the teo males I have the female with always chase her down all the time. I just started playing cello maybe 2 years ago but I absolutely love it and my main goal is to conpletely master all 6(?) of Bach’s Cello Suites. Although it’s ised way too often I still find the first one to be the best out of them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 29, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> fishing(especially micro fishing)


What is micro fishing??


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 29, 2019)

cold blood said:


> What is micro fishing??


Basically trying to catch really small fish like mosquitofish, minnows, chibs, daces, baby sunfish, or darters. It takes a heck of a lot of patience since smaller fish are much more wary of their surroundings and you need smaller hooks to catch one but it’s well worth the effort and it’s all catch and release. The tackle must all be light but you need a long rod in order to catch the fish since you don’t want them to see you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (May 29, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Basically trying to catch really small fish like mosquitofish, minnows, chibs, daces, baby sunfish, or darters. It takes a heck of a lot of patience since smaller fish are much more wary of their surroundings and you need smaller hooks to catch one but it’s well worth the effort and it’s all catch and release. The tackle must all be light but you need a long rod in order to catch the fish since you don’t want them to see you.


Ahh, ive never heard it called micro fishing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph (May 29, 2019)

I enjoy worldbuilding, though I never actually get around to the corresponding story.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher (Sep 8, 2019)

My intrests comes and goes! My main intrest is fishing for pike. I have been intresting in fishing since 1983 ir something like that. I am also intrested in cooking and hiking, and downhill skiing!. I was an avid gamer until some years ago when i lost intrest, and has kept tarantulas for 19 years. But as said, my intrest comes and goes. I have depressions now and then snd those prevents me from doing things

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## ghostly (Sep 8, 2019)

My main hobby are my pets, and tarantulas belong in this category in a way, I suppose. But I would say that my dogs are more important, and my snakes are equally as important as my spiders.
Apart from that I'm pretty serious about graphic design and drawing in general, and playing the piano. Fashion and makeup are up there as well, although not as important. So the tarantula hobby is one of many interests, really.


----------



## Moebius (Sep 8, 2019)

Tarantulas eat up more of my time, but a lot of the year is pretty damn cold and I'm not big on mucking about in the snow (though ice fishing with a heated shack isn't bad!) or I'd be doing other stuff much more frequently. 

I'd say my preference by a big leap is hiking, camping and fishing (much more active and adventurous after all), with tarantulas, as a main at-home hobby, with the occasional gardening, SFX makeup and drawing flung around (just limited occasions to do it). Certainly keeps the winter more interesting and tolerable though!


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 8, 2019)

Well yes but actually no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serenity (Sep 8, 2019)

No my main hobby is music (mostly singing though i play 9 instruments) my tarantula is my therapy animal (my fiancé got her to force me over my crippling fear of spiders surprisingly it has been working so kudos to her) though it it fascinating to watch her eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vulksgren (Sep 8, 2019)

Mainly video games for me, play so many at the same time it's not funny, between Leauge of Legends, 7 Days to Die, Playstation 2 emulators (Yu-Gi-Oh Duelist of Roses atm), Resident Evil 2 Remake, and Team Fortress 2 as of late. I also code a bit and draw (not well) on and off. Trantula keeping is definitely my second favorite hobby though, and what's great is besides feedings and rehousings its pretty much hands off, so I can do those other things .


----------



## Lolth62 (Sep 8, 2019)

ArachnoHazard said:


> Ball jointed dolls, drawing, reading, writing, and sewing (and as an extension, alternative fashion) are my actual hobbies. I tend to enjoy super creative hobbies.
> 
> I see T’s more as pets than a hobby on its own. Sure, I could lose interest in them, but I would still have to put the effort in in finding them a new, good home, just like if I suddenly lost interest in my cat or rabbit. They can’t  just be ignored in a corner for months on end because I have another hobby taking up my time and attention.
> 
> ...


You seem to have some interesting hobbies, i love the sewing and design aspect cool


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Sep 8, 2019)

I'd say yes in terms of time spent and interest, especially since I have 50+ right now.


----------

